# keeping the Ph level right



## Den (Jan 25, 2004)

i have a peice of driftwood in my aquarium, but how long will this have an effect on the ph level? What is more efficient, peat pellets or driftwood, any recomendations?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Drift wood will eventually "run out of" tanins, so it will only lower the pH for a certain time. Besides that, it's hard, if not impossible to control the way it will affect the pH...
Peat pellets on the other hand need to be replaced regularly (depending on the stuff you use once every 3-6 weeks approx.)

What is the pH of your water? In many cases, chemical filtration isn't even necessary...


----------



## Den (Jan 25, 2004)

the water in my area is has a ph of around 7-8, wouldnt it be best to get it lower, or do you think it would be ok?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2004)

If your pH is 7-point-something, it may be okay to leave it the way it is.

A fluctuating pH from adding chemicals and peat is probably more stressful to the fish than having a slightly higher than ideal pH that is relatively stable.

I would guess the slow pH effects of the driftwood will be fine. The pH will naturally fall in an established aquarium anyway from the nitrogenous waste.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Your piranha's will be fine - piranha's can handle and will adapt to a pH that is somewhat higher or lower than recommended: it's much better than continuous fluctuations in pH (which causes stress).
Altering pH manually (with peat or drift wood) is a tricky business, which can cause more harm than good if not done very precisely.

I'd just wait and see how your piranha's act in the water you currently have - if it causes trouble, you can always try to change it.


----------

